# Male Same Sex Couple Starting IP Journey, Need your advice



## Bs2276 (May 14, 2013)

Hello 

Am new to the board and have been reading on everyones experiences.

We are looking for a surrogate mother and have been looking at the states (Crazy price which we simply cannot afford right now) and also looking here in the UK on forums etc. 

Can anyone recommend of give experiences of what has worked for them? I would really appreciate it!

Ben


----------



## deemo (Oct 13, 2009)

I remember this post and this one which might be of interest to you. Good luck!


----------



## Bs2276 (May 14, 2013)

Thanks Deemo!


----------

